# Latest trip to the grocery store



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

Thought I would post a pic of my latest fish food grab.... Never tried salmon before but I want to see if I can beef my fish up a little more


----------



## serra_keeper (Jun 12, 2007)

thats a lot! thatll make ur p's happy!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

you planning on cooking some for you or is it all for them?


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

It's all for them.... Now I just need some beefheart and shrimp and I should be good for a few months


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

What ! No Smelt ????


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

-NBKK- said:


> What ! No Smelt ????


I know.... I used to feed smelt as a staple but I don't like it as much anymore. It is messy and makes everything reek. Also when I heard it has thiamineese I started using it very sparingly.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

some luck fish!

how long should all that last?


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Aaronic said:


> What ! No Smelt ????


I know.... I used to feed smelt as a staple but I don't like it as much anymore. It is messy and makes everything reek. Also when I heard it has thiamineese I started using it very sparingly.
[/quote]

Whats Thiamineese?


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)




----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Man you stocked up good

RB I want to c your trip to grocery store


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)




----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Top Secret

Tell us we want to fatten our Ps


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)




----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Dude in evry Pic thing u have posted I never said anything bad about them like other ppl... I said its amazing


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)




----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

SO??


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)




----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

DO it


----------



## BMWE36M3 (May 26, 2007)

Sorry, ur fat P dosent even look like a piranha anymore. Its different, and i commend you for your efforts to be different, but why?


----------



## Lector (May 6, 2005)

Aaronic what all do you have there can you list them so i can grab a few bags of that, and where do you get it all ? local grocery store like Super Store?

and also the price


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

Lector said:


> Aaronic what all do you have there can you list them so i can grab a few bags of that, and where do you get it all ? local grocery store like Super Store?
> 
> and also the price


I just went to the closest grocery store to my house. Most grocery stores have lots of fish fillets to choose from. The prices were around $4-5 per bag with the exception of the big bag of tilapia ($10)

List:

Tilapia
Perch
Sole
Salmon
Pollock
Flounder

I tried it all before except salmon and flounder, but I am sure the fish will love it...


----------



## Lector (May 6, 2005)

So overall about 30 bucks ? CND?


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

Lector said:


> So overall about 30 bucks ? CND?


Yup that sounds about right









And they are LOVING the salmon... and it isn't messing up my water. Maybe because I have 2 XP4's on a 110 lol


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

Aaronic said:


> What ! No Smelt ????


I know.... I used to feed smelt as a staple but I don't like it as much anymore. It is messy and makes everything reek. Also when I heard it has thiamineese I started using it very sparingly.
[/quote]
Only rainbow smelts have it i think.

Nice pick ups. My family ate all the salmon that was meant for my p.


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

They really took a liking to the tilapia... didn't seem to like the flounder nearly as much.


----------



## titan505 (Jun 5, 2007)

do you guy feed your ps catfish?


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

getin dachopuh said:


> do you guy feed your ps catfish?


Nope, can never find it....


----------



## titan505 (Jun 5, 2007)

Aaronic said:


> do you guy feed your ps catfish?


Nope, can never find it....
[/quote]

walmart has it


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

no frills and place slike food basics usually have them.


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

I got all my stuff from the local price chopper


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I've thought about trying salmon as a treat once in a while to beef them up, but I definitely do not want my fish to be obese either.
~Taylor~


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

The odd salmon or beefheart won't do them any harm... I'm sure the added variety can only help. I've actually decided that for a few weeks I am going to feed a pretty steady amount of salmon and see what happens...


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

getin dachopuh said:


> do you guy feed your ps catfish?


yup. i get basa fillets for cheap at the grocery store sometimes. so when i see it for cheap i grab it.


----------

